# Part 2 of the Fokker G-1 books



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2013)

The "Stichting Fokker G-1", (Fokker G-1 foundation) here in the Netherlands will release part two of their work about the Fokker G-1. 
It will describe the mighty fighter during the war, the German invasion and later on the servicein the Luftwaffe. Many pictures that were never published, including some real clour pictures, probably taken on a German airfield.
It's in Dutch, but an English summary will be included and the pre-scripts of the pictures will also be in English. 

Boek Fokker G-1 Le Faucheur (deel 2) update


----------



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, I got the book, signed by the authors. It's a good read some minor mistakes about which I will contact the association. It' s full of photo's, with a lot of unique pics, even taken during the attack on 10 May 1940. In short, a beautiful, well researched book about a facinating and not very well known aircraft. I think this one deserves a full translation.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope they do offer it in English, I'd buy it in a second!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 30, 2013)

At the moment the book is in Dutch, with an extensive English summary. All the texts with the pictures are in Dutch and English, where the English texts are more extensive to make up for the info in the main text.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 30, 2013)

If that is the case, then I will buy it.


----------



## kato333 (Jun 1, 2013)

Such a nice and superb information in this thread about the part 2 but now these conversation increased the craze in my mind to purchased the book..Any one tell me where the best place for purchasing the book and what is the price?


Prime Scales|Floor Scale


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2013)

You can contact the "Stichting Fokker G-1". They were the ones who wrote it. Be aware that most text is in Dutch though:
dhr. E.A. Hoogschagen


----------

